# Blown away by Icehog3



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Well this all started with me asking if anybody had any 05 5 Vegas Limitadas I could try. Icehog said he had some and he would send them out shortly. Tom wouldn't accept anything in return he said he would just send them out. Well I came home last night to the MOAB. I couldn't believe how many GREAT smokes he sent me. I was like a kid in a candy shop. I didn't think I was ever going to get to the bottom of the box. In the end there were 20 cigars in total, Tom even sent me a few CC's I had to turn sideways for obvious reasons, one of which has 10 years of age on it. I can't describe how great this BOMB was, so I will show you. Here is some Pron for you guys and please bump this mans RG, he has earned it.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

That is one hell of a sampler you got there.
Many sticks I enjoy in that assortment. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Tom is like that. :ss


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice gesture, Admiral! Enjoy the sticks!
:tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice hit indeed, many nice looking cigars in that package, enjoy them:tu


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Wowsers! Nice hit icehog


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

That type of gesture !!! One word for that speechless!!! Nice hit!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Holy Freakin' Moly :-0

That's one heck of a hit!!

Props to icehog3!! Mega props and respect:tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

You can always count on Admiral Douchebag to come through :tu Nice one, Tom!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice of ya Tom, good to see ya Hassel someone


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom's a great BOTL!!! Very sweet hit!!!:tu

BTW - Grant, You deserved to get hit that hard!!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:r :r Of all the people you can't trust around here, you should of known Tom is probably one of if not the worst. :r :r Great job there Tom. That should keep him occupied for at least a couple of weeks. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Tom is a beast!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow what a great selection of sticks:tu


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

He probably thought you were Sidney Crosby and we all know he has a man crush on Sidney...:r

Nice hit Tom!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Grant, I tried to just send the 5Vegas but other friends just kept demanding to get on board, they heard the Cincos were going to Sacramento and wanted some California Dreaming too. 

Seriously, hope you enjoy them all, and let me know what you think when you smoke the big guy on the right.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Seriously, hope you enjoy them all, and let me know what you think when you smoke the big guy on the right.


I have been drooling over that smoke since I opened the box. I was going to save it for a while, because my CC selection is non existant, but I think I am going to fire it up at the herf this weekend. I just can't wait and I will let you know what I think.:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

That's why he's the Admiral :tu

enjoy those smokes, they look great!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

GG Tom! You represent the jungle well. One hell of a guy!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

When the Admiral hits ya you know you've been boarded.......:tu:tu:tu


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Tom is just a mean vindictive a$$hole when it comes to this stuff. I think he gets off on creating embargo felons. He hit me with my first ISOM's soooo long ago and I really haven't recovered since then.

Seriously though, Tom is one of the nicest BOTL you can find and embodies what CS is all about. Oh yeah Tom BTW, DON'T SLEEP you never know when someone may try to break your mailbox PUNK!!

Congrats on the hit! :ss


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great selection of smokes! Enjoy Tom's generosity.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

*ba-da-boom!!!!*


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

He blasted you out of the water :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought he was supposed to be a douchebag?!

Big softie is what he is.

Nicely done!


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice sampler from Tom. Enjoy the gars. :mn


----------

